
Engineering Requires More Science - diegopacheco
http://diego-pacheco.blogspot.com/2020/03/engineering-requires-more-science.html
======
rs23296008n1
Most engineering probably just requires more actual engineering. Too many
people with "engineer" in their title have had little to no exposure to what
engineering is. Especially software where we think we've done engineering
because we have automated tests. Its a mindset. And science isn't some
optional extra either.

So "more science" implies something more to add, when it was probably
something removed, diminished or more likely: never properly included to start
with.

